# english tippler



## bd loft (Nov 2, 2011)

i have been browsing for a while but can't seem to find any good quality performance tippler online, even though there are thousands of racers available. if anyone here know where to get good quality english tippler in uk please let me know. btw. by good quality i mean birds proven in competition. thanks.


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

I do know here in UK where to get them i can get it for you top quality Tipplers from proven, i can get it for you from Dave Black tipplers


----------



## bd loft (Nov 2, 2011)

is it possible to get them directly from harry shannon ?


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

this are from him directly


----------



## bd loft (Nov 2, 2011)

please share some pics, race results and how much they are going to cost. thanks


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

Where do you live i can share pics no problem, race i have done last years young birds 16.5 hours that is the record in northeast this are some of the pic
View attachment 27033


View attachment 27034


View attachment 27035


----------



## bd loft (Nov 2, 2011)

belfast. is there any document to prove this record and am i getting birds that did that record ? i am sorry for having trust issues because last time i bought racers online i got really poor quality birds.


----------



## Abdikarim001 (Jun 12, 2011)

listen you are not going to get the birds that done the record but you are getting same bloodline so yes you can get documents no problem about that


----------

